# how do you feed a blind fish?



## hbeth82 (Jul 1, 2009)

Have had a problems with a blue acara for several weeks and now I'm fairly certain that the little guy is blind, or at least very close. About 5-6 weeks ago, noticed that Plinko (the fish) was gasping, seldom eating, and not swimming much, then found that the nitrate level in his tank was over 40ppm (tap water was a bit over 30ppm), so we moved him to my 55 where the water parameters were much better (nitrate < 10ppm). About a week or so later, he didn't appear to be improving and had developed popeye in one eye. Treated with Melafix and Pima Fix for several weeks. Now, the popeye has cleared up, he's moving more, gasping less, and is interested in food.

The problem now is that he can't find the food. He runs into plants, glass, other fish, and has gotten 'trapped' by a large chunk of driftwood several times. If it makes a difference, his eyes don't appear to be clouded over and they still 'shift' as if he's looking for something. For food, I'm offering Hikari carnivore pellets, Omega sinking pellets, frozen bloodworms, and frozen brine shrimp, but it seems to be a matter of luck if he finds anything. I've also tried coating the carnivore pellets with garlic juice (from a jar of chopped garlic) but this didn't seem to help. I have gravel so while he's digging around for food, he typically sucks up more rocks than pellets and I'm happy if he gets one or two a day, but this doesn't happen often. I'm using a PVC pipe to drop the food near him and he seems to catch the scent but may swim over the food several times before finding it.

Can someone suggest another kind of food which might be easier for Plinko to find, or something I can put on the carnivore pellets? Any suggestions on food or methods of feeding would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## twohuskies (Mar 1, 2008)

I have a blind JD.  To feed her, I feed flakes to the other fish in the tank. The movement kinda alerts her, and then I feed her sinking pellets (NLS) and literally drop them on her. She manages to find them when she feels the pellets dropping on her.

If someone has a better idea, I'd love to hear it. My JD seems to be getting enough to eat because she hasn't lost any weight.


----------



## smellsfishy1 (May 29, 2008)

Fish have a great sense of smell and as long as the food is near them or resting on the bottom they will find it.
I have kept many blind fish and feeding was never an issue.


----------



## LSBoost (Jan 21, 2010)

I have a blind goldfish in the pond. It has been with me for over 8 years and still going. I feed them pellet and I guess it knows when food is on the surface because the other fish are chaotic.


----------



## CoolCichlid (Feb 12, 2010)

uhhm..how will you know if your fish is blind? :-?


----------



## punman (Oct 24, 2003)

CoolCichlid said:


> uhhm..how will you know if your fish is blind? :-?


The seeing eye dogfish is a dead giveaway! :lol:


----------



## CoolCichlid (Feb 12, 2010)

punman said:


> CoolCichlid said:
> 
> 
> > uhhm..how will you know if your fish is blind? :-?
> ...


I'm being slow..I don't get it :-?


----------



## twohuskies (Mar 1, 2008)

I figured out my JD was blind by observation and change in behavior. She sat on the bottom all the time, didn't notice or care about tankmates, and the biggest indicator was during feedings. She never reacted to food until it literally hit her in the head, then she would go after the food in a very haphazard fashion. It was like after the food hit her, she'd open her mouth and snap at food, but it wasn't always where she was "chomping". After I began assuming she was blind, it looks like cataracts are forming on at least one of her eyes. She no longer goes in her cave, and she used to stay in her cave all the time.


----------



## CoolCichlid (Feb 12, 2010)

twohuskies said:


> I figured out my JD was blind by observation and change in behavior. She sat on the bottom all the time, didn't notice or care about tankmates, and the biggest indicator was during feedings. She never reacted to food until it literally hit her in the head, then she would go after the food in a very haphazard fashion. It was like after the food hit her, she'd open her mouth and snap at food, but it wasn't always where she was "chomping". After I began assuming she was blind, it looks like cataracts are forming on at least one of her eyes. She no longer goes in her cave, and she used to stay in her cave all the time.


oohh..It's a really sad story. feeling so sorry for her


----------



## CoolCichlid (Feb 12, 2010)

twohuskies said:


> I figured out my JD was blind by observation and change in behavior. She sat on the bottom all the time, didn't notice or care about tankmates, and the biggest indicator was during feedings. She never reacted to food until it literally hit her in the head, then she would go after the food in a very haphazard fashion. It was like after the food hit her, she'd open her mouth and snap at food, but it wasn't always where she was "chomping". After I began assuming she was blind, it looks like cataracts are forming on at least one of her eyes. She no longer goes in her cave, and she used to stay in her cave all the time.


oohh..It's a really sad story. feeling so sorry for her


----------



## hbeth82 (Jul 1, 2009)

CoolCichlid said:


> uhhm..how will you know if your fish is blind? :-?


I guess I can't say for dead-certain that Plinko is blind, but watching him run into driftwood repeatedly before realizing he must swim *up* to get out of the area, swimming into plants and getting stuck, and running into the glass (he seems to get 'trapped' in corners), I'm pretty confident. Also, like I said in the original post, he sucks up almost as many bits of gravel as he does pellets, probably more gravel actually. As for the seeing dogfish, he kept chasing my cory cats so I had to get rid of him 

If I can get it to drop close enough to him, he seems to know it's in the area, but too often he sits on several of the pellets and digs through the gravel, never finding the food. Then he seems to give up and swims off. Is it possible that I haven't gotten enough or all of the meds out so they're kinda clogging his senses?

I usually shake the food canister as a dinner bell but he doesn't seem to respond much to it, at least not consistently, and never comes up to the top with the other fish. People on another forum suggested thawing some bloodworms or brineshrimp with a small amount of water, then using an eyedropper to squirt it towards the fish's mouth. So far that just seems to make Plinko mad (guess it would me too) but others say it works for them.

Someone elsewhere suggested using food clips so that the food can be held in the same spot and he won't have to dig through the gravel but I don't know of any food for FW fish that would stay in a clip and not dissolve. Thoughts or other ideas what to do?


----------



## CoolCichlid (Feb 12, 2010)

Is there any way for a blind fish to see again?


----------



## twohuskies (Mar 1, 2008)

CoolCichlid said:


> twohuskies said:
> 
> 
> > I figured out my JD was blind by observation and change in behavior. She sat on the bottom all the time, didn't notice or care about tankmates, and the biggest indicator was during feedings. She never reacted to food until it literally hit her in the head, then she would go after the food in a very haphazard fashion. It was like after the food hit her, she'd open her mouth and snap at food, but it wasn't always where she was "chomping". After I began assuming she was blind, it looks like cataracts are forming on at least one of her eyes. She no longer goes in her cave, and she used to stay in her cave all the time.
> ...


I'm sad for her, but she seems healthy otherwise. And, she doesn't seem terribly bothered by it. I miss seeing her swim to the top for food, but as long as she seems to have a good fishy life, I'm going to do my best to give it to her. She was my very first cichlid. I've moved heaven and earth for that fish (well...many tanks, that's for sure) and will continue to do so.


----------



## LSBoost (Jan 21, 2010)

CoolCichlid said:


> Is there any way for a blind fish to see again?


I don't think so.


----------



## hbeth82 (Jul 1, 2009)

Tried thawing bloodworms and then squirting them from above with a an eyedropper, down towards Plinko's mouth. He ate a few but didn't seem to interested, mostly just annoyed

For people who've had fish that lost their vision, any idea how long it takes for the fish to get better at using their other senses? Pretty sure Plinko's been blind for at least a month and doesn't seem to be getting any better at finding the carivore pellets. How long does it take for a fish to adapt?


----------



## CoolCichlid (Feb 12, 2010)

I'll bring this post up, I hope someone could help you...


----------



## alexjoan (Mar 15, 2010)

Honestly. I don't think that you can do much. According to wiki pet goldfish can actually recognise their owners voice. maybe if you start calling his name over the tank when you are about to feed him he will slowly realise its feeding time when he hears you.
Even though a fish may be blind, they will be able to sense food by smell and contact.


----------



## hbeth82 (Jul 1, 2009)

CoolCichlid said:


> I'll bring this post up, I hope someone could help you...


Thanks, bumps usually help!

My boyfriend discovered the best trick we seem to have so far - get the carnivore pellet wet, sticking it to the end of the eyedropper (suction holds it in place, even in the water), and hold it in front of Plinko's face.

Hadn't thought about trying to get Plinko to respond to his name but since I'd think cichlids would be smarter than goldfish, may have to try it. Anytime I feed the fish, I always shake the food canister (Omega pellets, makes a nice rattling noise). Before getting sick, Plinko practically jumped out of the water, now he barely seems to respond. May need to practice shaking the food canister and sticking food in front of his face simultaneously.

Still looking for other ideas! There are a few weeks out of the year when I need a friend to feed my fish and feel bad asking my retired neighbor to stick her arm in the tank and chase my fish! Anything that will stay put in a food clip?


----------

